# Is TIUP a billable diagnosis for C-Section?



## agalindo (Aug 27, 2010)

I have a Dr. who performed a C-Section & BTL but as the diagnosis he used TIUP; Repeat C/S; & MPDPS.  I told him the C-Section could be billed if he used Repeat C/S & MPDPS (because the pt had a prior C/S & she also wanted permanent sterilization), of course, he refuses to do so.  Can anyone tell me where in our coding rules that TIUP (used as the 1st diagnosis) is not a billable diagnosis?  I need to show him as a ruleTIUP is not Medically Necessary for a C-section.


----------



## preserene (Aug 27, 2010)

Previous LSCS, with this time multiple pregnancy/ twin pregnancy is a definite indication for repeat LSCS. It is a medical necessity.
TIUP perse, alone (without previous LSCS  or other causes) is not an indication for CS. No physician would do that. Here there is *Previous LSCS with TIUP *
But the tubal ligation with cesarean is not a separate procedure.


----------

